# Newport Onshore not up to snuff



## Myrtle (Oct 10, 2012)

Just returned on Thursday past. Rented Onshore unit 243 a 3BR so we could bring family and friends from Mass down for a day or two since we are in Colorado and don't get East often.  The pros: staff were great, maintenance came to unlock safe within 10 min of our call, room was clean and had very comfortable beds in all rooms and the location and views were terrific. 

Cons; the unit looked as if it were a college student apartment.  Very sparse, old mis-matched and well worn furniture, clean carpet but with a 12" stain probably from grease on carpet near kitchen. Mirrors were losing the silver backing in one guestroom, etc.  This unit was not even up to the decor we had at a small Hampton Inn we'd stayed at the night before our reservation.

The "wow" factor was totally missing from the unit.  I am happy that we had a rainy week so family didn't come down.  I would not have been proud to show off our great timeshare  as we are often able to do when we travel to other Wyndham resorts.  For example all of 2BR and 3BR's we've been able to book in Las Vegas at the Grand Desert have been spectacular! 

Is it a common thing for a great resort in a great location to "let themselves go" to such an extent?  Maybe they only have one 3BR that gets put in the exchange pool so it gets more worn out?  We were very disapointed. I've booked at Long Wharf several times and they are getting worn too.  Whats up with all of this?


----------



## vettebuf (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi,
Sounds like you got a unit that was a lot different than ours. We spent Christmas, 2011, at this resort and our 2 bedroom, fourth floor unit was fine. Here are some pictures of our unit including views:

http://2010carnivalsplendorcruise.shutterfly.com/1450


----------



## SOS8260456 (Oct 11, 2012)

We have usually had no problems when staying at Newport Onshore or Long Wharf, but it is usually for Easter.

I think maybe part of what you experienced is that you were there right after the "hardest use" time.  I am sure those units have been heavily used straight thru from sometime in May right through September with little to no down time for maintenance/deep cleaning issues.  By Christmas and definately by Easter, the resorts have had time to recover and get themselves back up to snuff.  Not a good excuse, but a possible reason.

We haven't been to Newport since Easter 2011, but we own at Long Wharf and just received a special assessment bill of $200, so they know there is a problem and hopefully this is a one time SA that will deal with the issue.


----------



## STEVIE (Oct 11, 2012)

HI,
We were in Newport this past weekend staying at the Marriott Hotel because I could not secure a timeshare for the weekend. We wondered over to the Long Wharf to look around since we have a unit booked for next July. They have a big problem with the indoor pool area which is now closed. They removed the slide to the pool and found alot of damage to the interior wall which is going to be expensive to fix. They told us they are using the money they were going to use for refurbishing the units to fix the damage in the pool area. The refurbishments are beng put on hold. I found this very disappointing because we stayed there several months ago, and the two bedroom unit they gave us (using Wyndham points) was really SHABBY. I had so hoped for a better unit next July. 
Sue


----------



## Glynda (Oct 12, 2012)

*Newport*

Friend and I stayed at Onshore in early June. We were given a unit in the building that is parallel and closest to the street even though the resort was not full.  I complained but was told they could do nothing because we were a RCI trade in.  So the water was a long way from our unit and we were on the second floor so all we could see out the window and patio was the ugly roof of the indoor pool area and had views of parking lots on both sides and the back of shops on one side.  It smelled bad, the carpet and furniture was worn, not comfortable and was not something that I was happy to show my friend either.  But it was a great location in Newport and we had a wonderful time anyway. I might go back just for location but it's second to the worst timeshare unit I've stayed in over the last 10 years.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Oct 12, 2012)

We spent time at the Inn on the Harbor, the Long Wharf and the Onshore.  Newport is awesome and all the properties have great locations.  Although we really wanted to buy a unit I ultimately decided that despite high MFs it was rather obvious that all 3 were in line for some pretty significant special assessments.   We stayed in the newly renovated part of the Long Wharf and yet the unit was in bad shape structurally seeking.  The windows were crap and are going to need complete renovation.  I cant figure out where all the MFs are going.  The staff at these locations are great and really helpful.  It just makes no sense to see units that are in such bad shape.


----------



## Myrtle (Oct 14, 2012)

*sounds like those trading get the old units*

Thanks for posting reples to all who did so.  We are Wyndham VIP owners and regularly trade into other Wyndham properties.  One of our reasons for buying was to be able to use our vacations in areas of the country where we have family.  We use RCI trades to take local Colorado vacations and have been very pleased with all of the exchange properties we've tried.  

My guestimate is that in Newport the older units go to people trading in under Wyndham or RCI programs.  The unit pictures sent in by an owner there were nice to see for comparison.  Our unit was much more worn out but in the same building. We had the exact views from our balconies.  Long Wharf was a bit better in the last two 3br's we have traded into there.  We had great 2br 's at Long Wharf in earlier years going to Newport.  We like the Inn on the Harbor although they are smaller 1 br. units but the deluxe unit we were given as VIP owners had a wonderful harbor view. They consider deluxe to be the harbor side on the upper floors and they charge more points per week.  We still love Newport and will likely return but sure wish the accomodations were in better shape overall.


----------



## vettebuf (Oct 14, 2012)

Myrtle,
I'm just writing to let you know that we don't own at Newport Onshore. We traded our Shawnee unit through RCI for 15 TPU last year. We have family in nearby Tiverton.


----------



## STEVIE (Oct 14, 2012)

Looking at your pictures I think the interior of the unit definitley needs a facelift. The outside views are beautiful and that is what Newport is all about. Newport is all about history, and beautiful ocean side scenery. As I've mentioned before our famiy loves Newport and we visit at least twice a year. The Wyndham resorts are without a doubt in the best locations in Newport, but that doesn't mean Wyndham should let the units be in such tired condition. 
Sue


----------

